# Colorado River at Pumphouse-State Bridge



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

The water is still high, you can make it down in a ducky if you know the moves to avoid the pourovers. I ran it in my playboat last week and watched the duckier in our group go over a pourover and then the ducky popped up without the rider. He got back in but it's definitely good to have other people with for safety.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

I have run it at this level in both a whitewater canoe and a tripper canoe, but both were heavily outfitted with flotation. You need to know what you are doing, as there is good opportunity to take on water both in the Needle and Yarmony.


----------



## SROB34 (Dec 29, 2012)

Not to scare you, but there was a death in an inflatable kayak this past week on that stretch. It was an older gent that was by himself I believe and dumped in Eye of the Needle and didn't come back up. 

I ran it this past weekend in my raft. Granted a raft is much less intense than it might be in a duckie, but just be aware of what you are getting into before you just go do it. In the raft Eye of the Needle is a cakewalk, as well as Yarmony, but can be tricky if you aren't sure of how to approach those rapids.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Suggest you read We Swam the Grand Canyon: The True Story of a Cheap Vacation that Got a Little Out of Hand. If you're prepared to swim then go for it.


----------

